# Flotrol



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I have read here some seldom use flotrol. I would appreciate hearing some reasons for not using it with brush and roller.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It reduces the quality of the coating. It is always best to use the product just as it is packaged. 
Have you ever been odered a salad with ranch dressing and it's milked down? This is what I think of flotrol


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

The only time I use it is when extreme atmospheric conditions or unusual application demands it
Truly, when using a premium coating, the factory really has made a valiant attempt to wring out the best of the coating

If Floetrol is _always _needed, it's time to switch coatings
...or technique


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I agree paint should be ready-to-use for the most part in most circumstances. I think I have used flotrol twice. That is why I ask. Might be a time or two I could have gooten fewer brush marks or the paint might have leveled a little better (QD's).


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It reduces the quality of the coating. It is always best to use the product just as it is packaged.
> Have you ever been odered a salad with ranch dressing and it's milked down? This is what I think of flotrol


The worst is when you go to pour your A1 over your $30 steak, turn it up side down expecting it to craw out slowly as it's thick as hell. Then to your surprise the whole bottle dumps out cause it's 75% water. 

I politely hand back the bottle, stand up, and walk out the door. :yes:

I don't use Flotrol. Have a couple times in the past, but usually don't have a need for it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Newer waterborne coatings don't really like flotrol, as I understand it.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Newer waterborne coatings don't really like flotrol, as I understand it.


I tried to find out recently how much to add to some paint since I had little experience with that paint. Didn't find out much. The bottle did say , I think 8 ounces per gal. I may have used 1/3 of that for fear of doing something to the paint. I have about 1/2 gal of Manor Hall I thought about experimenting with. Will it make paint level better when rolling?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Will it make paint level better when rolling?


Well sure, but I would focus on other things, like technique and product, and roller covers. Heck, water will improve leveling.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

A good while back, I did a set of metal french doors. I think that would have been a good time for flotrol. Since these are my doors, it would be a good experiment for me with the flotrol to try and diminish the da**ed brush marks.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

You might try Latex XTender. 1/2 or less the cost of Floetrol. Newer chemistry that doesn't leave a residue and doesn't affect the performance of the paint.

Reasons you might need it. 1.Newer Low VOC paint formulations have reduced open time and flowability which need some help to make them easier to apply. 2. Environmental conditions like high temperatures cause problems with open time. 3. You want a super smooth finish when working with paints like SW Pro Classic.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

a splash of water if needed.

its free.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Primer Guy said:


> You might try Latex XTender. 1/2 or less the cost of Floetrol. Newer chemistry that doesn't leave a residue and doesn't affect the performance of the paint.
> 
> Reasons you might need it. 1.Newer Low VOC paint formulations have reduced open time and flowability which need some help to make them easier to apply. 2. Environmental conditions like high temperatures cause problems with open time. 3. *You want a super smooth finish *when working with paints like SW Pro Classic.


 
That is what I am shooting for.
walls and trim.

Thanks for setting me straight on the xtenter. I just figured it was a different name by a different company for basically the same product.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I might be late to this discussion, but I stopped using floetrol. I swear it yellows the paint a little bit. I prefer the waterbourne latex extender made by PPG. It is clear and works well. I don't use it for brushing/rolling but if I need to thin out paint to spray it works wonders and makes Manor Hall flow out like glass.


----------

